# is it easy to meet new people in dubai ??



## maj (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi 
I moved here with my partener few month ago , he's working I'm not yet , As a social person i'm starting to get lonely... I would love to meet new people ! make new friends! new connection  any idear how, or maybe somone is interessted ? let me know ...


----------



## Em03750 (Sep 5, 2011)

maj said:


> Hi
> I moved here with my partener few month ago , he's working I'm not yet , As a social person i'm starting to get lonely... I would love to meet new people ! make new friends! new connection  any idear how, or maybe somone is interessted ? let me know ...



Hi There,

I havent arrived yet (should be Mid December) but I would be very interested in getting together.

I feel that I am going to have to make a real effort and meet new friends to settle in xx


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Meeting people shouldnt be hard, meeting good people might be. Dubai is a place that is filled with people of all kinds so i am sure you'll be able to find someone.

Apparently there is a facebook group for thursday night drinks, you could meet someone that way too!

I too moved few months back and its been more work than socializing, hopefully it will change soon! 

Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## pablo89 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll be moving to Dubai in mid November. From what I've learnt, Dubai is a melting pot of different people, cultures and you will meet people if you put the effort in! 

Check out the Sandpit sub-forum as you can introduce yourself in there when it's time for you to hop on that lane: and make the move


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

no.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

maj said:


> Hi
> I moved here with my partener few month ago , he's working I'm not yet , As a social person i'm starting to get lonely... I would love to meet new people ! make new friends! new connection  any idear how, or maybe somone is interessted ? let me know ...


As in most countries (maybe even more so) the 2 best way to meet with new people are sports and taking classes.

As you are not working and your partner is, it will be hard to go out all the time to bars and stuff, as he will probably be more tired then you when coming home, and want to stay in rather than go around town all the time.

But you will have time during the day to get into sports or classes.

The DUCTAC at mall of the emirates has a huge selection of topics and trades to choose from, ranging from Arabic Classes to Pottery on the wheel, going through such things as drawing, painting, acting, instruments, dancing, etc.

Dancing can be a very good choice (if your partner is up for it), as it will offer the easiest opportunity to see people outside of the class to go practice "in the real world" outside of the studio and in a relax ambiance.

Sports also will get you in with a more or less eclectic crowd depending on the sport you choose.

The nice thing about these choices, is that you will get into contact with various nationalities. Most "hip" places, and bars and such are "colonized" by one category of people, and you will be hard pressed to mix-in.
Then again, it all depends on what you want. If being around French people is your cup of tea, then the Alliance Francaise organizes events all the time.

.
..
...

Oh, and by the way : Welcome to Dubai !


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> no.


nice


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

For the OP, Thursday Nights Drinks (TND) night is a fun time to meet up with new people. I was here for a year and a half and nearly went crazy not knowing a lot of people, started going for TND and met some real nice people. Good times.

Welcome to dubai :welcome:


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dubai is a place for one, who wants to be a Global......

Else than bar and drinking stuff, i believe we all should form a think tank to share our views on every topic and at the same time have fun together in our leisure time (usually weekends), just to promote harmony and globalization.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> nice


You're the exception, Boss....


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

super easy to meet people, everyone is here for all the same reasons so you automatically have something in common.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I also think it is quite easy to meet people in Dubai, _provided you make an effort_. At the beginning accept every invitation and you'll meet people. It doesn't matter if they don't become lifelong friends, but who knows what one encounter will lead to.

There are masses of social events. Look in Time Out for common interest groups, everything from sports to book groups, dinner meet up to art classes. 

Smile at people in coffee shops and bars. You might just get talking and find a friend. It does happen. 

Be open minded, don't expect to meet a soulmate immediately and keep going out. People won't find you, but if you get chatting and tell people you are new in town, you may be surprised how friendly and helpful many other expats are.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Be open minded, don't expect to meet a *soulmate *immediately and keep going out.


Isn't that what the forum is for?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Isn't that what the forum is for?


Have we had any marriages from the forum??? hum....:ranger: 

It isnt hard to meet people. If I sit some where waiting on someone, I will have multiple people walk up to me usually in those few minutes. If I just wanted filler people, I would be non stop going going going. 

People who actually have substance... hard. Albeit, I dont have normal days off as well as I dont drink nor club. Seems people get caught up in their forever on a holiday lifestyle here and those that are not, are hard to come across. If you actually wish to have substance friends who will last, join groups and activities that are in hobbies you enjoy.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have we had any marriages from the forum??? hum....:ranger:
> 
> It isnt hard to meet people. If I sit some where waiting on someone, I will have multiple people walk up to me usually in those few minutes. If I just wanted filler people, I would be non stop going going going.
> 
> People who actually have substance... hard. Albeit, I dont have normal days off as well as I dont drink nor club. Seems people get caught up in their forever on a holiday lifestyle here and those that are not, are hard to come across. If you actually wish to have substance friends who will last, join groups and activities that are in hobbies you enjoy.


Hey Blondie, that is because you're white... If I sit somewhere waiting on people, then someone will usually run up to me yelling for me to get back to work fixing a computer, working tech support, or cooking in a kitchen.... damn the brown skin. 

Note to self: I should stand out front of a nice hotel and see how many people give me there car keys to valet....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Hey Blondie, that is because you're white... If I sit somewhere waiting on people, then someone will usually run up to me yelling for me to get back to work fixing a computer, working tech support, or cooking in a kitchen.... damn the brown skin.
> 
> Note to self: I should stand out front of a nice hotel and see how many people give me there car keys to valet....


You get the 4x4 vehicle.. and send me a bbm  I will be quick to join and go sand'in.... (it's nearly like mudd'in right?)

As much as I hate to say it, being white does help.  Luck of the draw.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> You get the 4x4 vehicle.. and send me a bbm  I will be quick to join and go sand'in.... (it's nearly like mudd'in right?)


Hahaa. Will do, hoping to get a jacked up dually. 



Jynxgirl said:


> As much as I hate to say it, being white does help.  Luck of the draw.


....but can you fix a computer? Neither can I, you're lucky.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

*hello*



maj said:


> Hi
> I moved here with my partener few month ago , he's working I'm not yet , As a social person i'm starting to get lonely... I would love to meet new people ! make new friends! new connection  any idear how, or maybe somone is interessted ? let me know ...


hi i just move here in dubai dont know what area you leave i move with my husband dont know if you still interested in meeting friend thanks you


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

*Myli*



Em03750 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I havent arrived yet (should be Mid December) but I would be very interested in getting together.
> 
> I feel that I am going to have to make a real effort and meet new friends to settle in xx


hi im here in you same situation dont know where you leave if still interested in meeting friends thannks you


----------



## CRUISE CONTROL (Nov 21, 2011)

Ladies and Gents !!

I have been here for a year now and in same boat. I do know few good places around so if you all are interested we can meet some where and take it from there.
And people who have not come here yet and plan to reach in Nov and Dec, Keep in touch and It would be nice to meet you all aswell.

Take care 





myli said:


> hi im here in you same situation dont know where you leave if still interested in meeting friends thannks you


----------



## CRUISE CONTROL (Nov 21, 2011)

Any good place you suggest ?




INFAMOUS said:


> super easy to meet people, everyone is here for all the same reasons so you automatically have something in common.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2011)

try the meetup, a good way to make friends... bon chance


----------



## anstyle (Nov 27, 2011)

*hi*



maj said:


> Hi
> I moved here with my partener few month ago , he's working I'm not yet , As a social person i'm starting to get lonely... I would love to meet new people ! make new friends! new connection  any idear how, or maybe somone is interessted ? let me know ...



hi...its been seven months in dubai..i'm bored...no friends..only work...i would like to meet u..make friends..m working with emirates airlines


----------



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Maj, Im new enough to Dubai and am in the same position as you, haven't really meet any new people that I would call 'friends' if you are free any evening I would like to meet you for a coffee


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, Mr Doc, getting a little bit on the creepy side.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, just a reminder that this is not a dating forum, I know is not the intention of some to find dates but then of some others yes. So any creepy kind of post will be deleted and the culprit banned


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn missed what Anil1 has been posting would have been a funny read hehe as he's been quite active today with LOTS of posts deleted


----------



## marcelk (Dec 25, 2011)

> Hi, yes its hard to meet good people in dubai. Its also hard to find people in your vicinity, or to find activity partners with common interests


Socializing is not really rocket science. Plenty of communities to jump into. Country specific groups, interest groups, FB communities, venues, courses etc. 

I just need to find a bunch of guys from UK/Ireland/Scotland/USA to form a kick ass rock band LOL. That has proven not to be easy, but it's "work in progress". Apart from that... good luck.

Marcel


----------



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

well, taking a class is the best way. Imo, people have the same goal, sharing learning experience .....at the end you learn something as well


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

[damn the brown skin.

Being a black man that has not stopped me,so its very sad you think that.I have been here for 7 years.

Once again I say join a sports organization that put together teams.When you join a team then start inviting teammates to social activities with you.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Moving out to Dubai in the next few weeks, just waiting for my Visa to get sorted and the flight tickets.... feel free to connect or add me on 

James


----------

